# Insulators in the woods



## GuntherHess (Oct 9, 2010)

Not what I collect but I thought I would take a few pictures.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 9, 2010)

2


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 9, 2010)

4


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 9, 2010)

5


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 9, 2010)

6


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 9, 2010)

7


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool!  ...pic # 3 is out of sight!! []


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 9, 2010)

> Cool! ...pic # 3 is out of sight!!


 
 As was planned.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey Gunth. Did you climb for any of them?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 9, 2010)

Indubitably..  when I was a sprout, I climbed poles like these and harvested my share.. Tatums and Brookfields and Hemms, o my..


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 10, 2010)

Go get them anyway!  I would, just cuz..  Never know what you'll find.  Cant climb?  Chainsaw! [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## peejrey (Oct 10, 2010)

QUICK!  SOMEONE GRAB A LADDER!!! [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Brains (Oct 10, 2010)

those look just like a signal line you'd find along a railroad, are they along a railroad?


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 10, 2010)

> are they along a railroad


 
 it was a long time ago.  

 I didnt take any, it was not my property.  Just took pictures.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice pics Gunth!


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks, Photography is not one of my better skillz...

 pole #2 seems being reclaimed by the forest.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 11, 2010)

Have any of you guys ever found insulators grown into a tree?


----------



## tftfan (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice pics Sr. Its easier this way.


----------



## tftfan (Oct 11, 2010)

and...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 11, 2010)

Call the power company. I think they may need to do a little bit of line trimming over there.
 Nice pictures.


----------



## liightfoote (Oct 11, 2010)

Awhile ago I posted where a huge insulator dump was, along with miles of wire.  This is in Connecticut.  Anyone find it?


----------



## epackage (Oct 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  liightfoote
> 
> Awhile ago I posted where a huge insulator dump was, along with miles of wire.  This is in Connecticut.  Anyone find it?


 Not sure where you posted it Ben, but considering you have only 5 total posts and none are even close to being about an insulator dump I would have to say you must have psosted it on another forum and not here.....Jim

   RE: Insulators in the woods 10/11/2010 10:13:04 AM 
   RE: Gordons Dry Gin 9/18/2010 9:57:30 AM 
   RE: Ink? 7/25/2010 3:17:48 PM 
   RE: Iron Bell or lamp post top?? Ideas please  6/4/2010 11:06:50 AM 
   RE: HOW BOUT A 50 YEAR OLD BOTTLE MAGAZINE 6/3/2010 8:19:17 AM


----------



## BillinMo (Oct 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Have any of you guys ever found insulators grown into a tree?


 
 Personally, I haven't, but at the 2009 National in Iowa, there was a consolidated display of insulators with trees grown around them, titled "What Hath Mother Nature Wrought?"  That display showed some really cool pieces, and each one was one-of-a-kind.  

http://www.insulators.info/pictures/?id=252199038 and keep clicking on NEXT to see the rest of the photos.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 12, 2010)

Bill,...just what I was envisioning,...thank you,....over the years I've found a few,...there are some very cool ones though. I like this one a lot,...can you imagine the sound it must have made when the blade went through it?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 12, 2010)

One more,...[] I recommend the slide show Bill posted.


----------



## liightfoote (Oct 12, 2010)

I probably posted it elsewhere.  Anyways, it is in the SW corner of the Devils Den area in Georgetown/Weston Conn.  It was the old ATT line.  The line that went from Mass to NYC.   Look on old maps and you should be able to hone in on it.  I am in Maine and will never be back.   When I was painting the boundry for the Nature Conservatory I located the pile and a bunch of bottle dumps, which of course I dug.  The insulators I left.  Took a couple and they look good on a big rock next to my barn. When following the line out I found in the crack of a boulder, many dark green squat beers.  Couldn't get the rest of them because of the Copperhead snake that lived there.


 Bob


----------



## Inkman (Oct 13, 2010)

Bob, I think I remember seeing your original post about the insulator dump on the old bottledigger.net site a couple years back. I haven't checked it out yet, but I'll be sure to next time I head down there.


----------



## liightfoote (Oct 13, 2010)

Inkman,

 You might have to get permission from The Nature Conservancy.  Just follow the property line.  I painted and numbered all the cement boundary markers about 35yrs ago. I even carried in replacement cement makers....ugh!  My best bottle dumps were in the Redding Conn area.  It is a big area.  There are also several Indian rock shelters.  Unless some one has located the Dinosuar foot prints, after which the area is named, I am the only one who knows where to find them.  That is something I shall take to the grave.  The Nature Conservancy is not a friend to me.  I found out about the Conservancy after applying for the caretaker job at Devils Den.  I am not of the afternoon cocktail crowd.  Thus no job.
 Don't mention me or you won't get permission.


 Bob


----------



## SergioWilkins (Oct 13, 2010)

Good to see some photos of insulators on here. I hear many parts of the United States have very few lines like that still standing, so you've found a bit of a historical gem, even if all the insulators are common. 
  Do you know how old the line is? 
  All the best, and thanks for sharing!


----------

